# home made DIY hides/platforms



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

i was just wondering if anyone would be interested if i made platforms or hides to sell. i've made 2 so far and my gecko loves them.
i make them with polystyrene, aquarium silicone, tile plaster, acrylic paint and water based non toxic varnish and can add fake plants.

this is the first one i made used by my leo although its abit on the small side he likes to curl up underneath in the corner.










i can upload a picture of the other i made at some point too which is bigger than this one.
*note: they're not suitable to use with/under water only to wipe clean but let it dry before putting back with your pets.


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

More pictures here-> Reptile Forums - Naomi23jayne's Album: DIY


----------



## beckster92 (Aug 5, 2013)

How much would you be asking ?


----------



## Naomi23jayne (May 1, 2013)

depends on what you want, i have this one for sale.. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/966634-platform-hide-sale.html


----------

